
Show HN: Web workflow automation deliverable anywhere [pre beta] - slowenough
https://free.cloudbrowser.xyz/?v2
======
slowenough
Hello HN! I posted this just over two weeks ago. Since then I've made
significant changes based on the feedback I received.

I patched some security holes, enabled WebP for Chrome clients, added support
to view PDF and DOCX files, supported "zooming" the remote page (including on
mobile), and added support for uploading files.

Some outstanding issues are still typing on mobile (there's a bunch of bugs
with this).

I intend to pivot away from the "remote browser isolation" use case as it
seems too hard to get customers (I contacted some existing suppliers of RBI,
some VPNs, and a bunch of companies from "Clearance Jobs" and got no replies).

I'm pivoting (back toward my original goal) toward "Workflow Automation".

If you want to be on the "waitlist" for the private beta of this workflow
automation tool, you're welcome to sign up on the Form[0] or just email me
cris@dosycorp.com

Technically, the basic idea is that the workflow automation can be delivered
on any device, presenting a UX just like a regular browser, but you can record
the events, and the edit that recorded sequence, to extract data, insert data,
and repeat sequences of actions, in order to achieve workflow automation.

I see that I left off the actual link to try the demo (please note this demo
has no "automation" capabilities now, it's just the "remote browser
platform"):

[0]:
[https://forms.gle/yE5cHY398Tu7a9rZ6](https://forms.gle/yE5cHY398Tu7a9rZ6)

